# Portland Velo



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone on here rides with the Portland Velo regularly?

Even though I live across the River in Vancouver, I've been riding with them more often and starting to like it more.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I rode and raced with them for 4 years ... Now, due cross our regular group rides are on hiatus so I'll be riding with them a bit more through December. I'm planning on being there tomorrow.

They are a very well run group with their rides and generally a rider will always have others to ride with ... regardless of weather (aside from snow).


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree. 
They are a very well run group. I've changed my initial impressions after doing the Sat ride alot this past year. 
I'll probably be there tomorrow too, minus a funnel cloud....


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I started riding with PV early in the year on the Tuesday & Thursday rides and continued off and on whenever I was in Portland visiting.
Great group of riders. The ride leader keeps track of the group so new people don't get lost. I had a flat going over the 205 bridge a few weeks ago while at the back. Four riders came back to find me.
I'll start riding some Saturday rides next year I'm sure. I've heard good things about those too.
I will also say the people I've met are experienced, safe riders. I feel very comfortable riding in their paceline.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I've been attending the Saturday rides off and on since moving here in May of 2013. Decent group. You've got your euro-wannabees down to casual riders and everything in between. 
I live about 2 miles from the Saturday starts now so it's really easy for my schedule.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rode with them this last Sat. in the pouring rain. About 12 in my group. Soaked, but was nice to have company. I would never have gone out other-wise. 

Onrhodes, do you still ride the 555 ?


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I rode the 555 all this last season, then 2 months ago I built up an Independent Fabrications Crown Jewel. It was my "mid-life crisis", "retirement" bike this year.
I still have the 555 frameset, but not sure what I will do with it at this point.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I bet the IF is a sweet bike. However, as the only other rider out there who is on a LOOK, it's too bad you retired yours. 
What color and size is your 555?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> Rode with them this last Sat. in the pouring rain. About 12 in my group. Soaked, but was nice to have company.



That was very wet ride 

I actually didn't mind the rain at all, it was the wind that was thrown in that I didn't like. As long as it's in the mid 50's, it can pour down all it wants during the winter ... it keeps my bike much cleaner than a ride with wet roads, but no actual rain ... those just make the bike "Super" dirty.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Rode and raced with them for 3 years. What I really really REALLY liked was the broken up speed groups on the Saturday rides. I assume they still do it that way... Man, I miss that. 
When I wasn't feeling "all that", I'd ride in the 15's, usually rode in the 17's, and then occasionally, the 20's. Their setup really helped me increase my speed and fitness without the usual near-hazing inherent in most race teams.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

It's a 49cm, red/silver. I'm kind of retired from road racing, but if the mood strikes me, I might build it up into a crit machine in a year or two.


----------

